# Pic of band at pouch attachment



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Hi guys,

I'm really enjoying this hobby of building and I've pretty much homebrewed so far, naturals, and a few boardcuts.

I did buy some bulk theraband and a rotary cutter. I'm really having a tough time attaching the bands to the
leather pouches. I've watched a youtube video or two, but in the end I have twisted out of alignment bands when
it's ready to stretch and shoot.

I was wondering if someone could take a couple of pictures of how the bands should look tied and finished for me?
I think if I see I will be able to figure it out? I'm building a little jig out of wood in a "u" shape that I can clamp to my
workbench that should make my life easier banding.

I do you use theraband straps to tie the bands to the pouch. Thank you.

Sean


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Here is a pictoral view of what I do. Sorry it is late for me and perhaps something is unclear but hopefully a picture is what helps you to troubleshoot what you need at each step.

Edit; For first time viewers, this is posted in the Tutorial section with a few word details above certain pics.

This is a 22mm wide being tied in a 5mm pouch hole. I admit, sometimes I have to fuss to get the band to fold the way I want so it ends up as want it, as you see it. It is part of the learning curve.

Best to you Sean.


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Beautiful Rayshot, thanks very much that's a very clear step by step!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Glad it's enough for you to find it helpful.

I remember all the learning when new to slingshots. Hey wait, I am still learning and crave to see how others do things I have already learned. Maybe they have some maneuver or whole process, that will assist or make what I do easier, more efficient, anything to make better.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

That's very cool Ray! Care to repost it in the tutorials sub-forum?


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Ray you tie the bands differently than I do. But the way you do it seems like it would cut down on breakage. I may have to try it.


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

I think my big problem and I'm still having it is the theraband straps. When winding it around it's twisting the bands and when I get
the two of them finally tied they aren't the same looking. I think I better go grab some string and try it. This has frustrated me for
the last week to the point of defeat. I ended up cutting my finger yesterday so the theraband has some red mixed into it. I guess
when and if I get it completed properly it'll be through blood, sweat and tears.









(later)... I tried some dental floss but couldn't get that to work, just keeps coming undone, can't get it tight enough. I think I'll just
go to Canada Tire and grab some pre-made tubes. I'm done with trying to tie the flatbands to the pouches. Not worth my the
rise in BP.


----------



## RedRubber (Nov 8, 2011)

Sean said:


> I think my big problem and I'm still having it is the theraband straps. When winding it around it's twisting the bands and when I get
> the two of them finally tied they aren't the same looking. I think I better go grab some string and try it. This has frustrated me for
> the last week to the point of defeat. I ended up cutting my finger yesterday so the theraband has some red mixed into it. I guess
> when and if I get it completed properly it'll be through blood, sweat and tears.
> ...


Twisting the bands is why I started using cotton string and a constrictor knot to tie my pouches.

Nice tutorial Rayshot!


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks so much, Ray.


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Ray, that tutorial is excellent!

Sticky perhaps? i'm sure many new/existing members will apprieciate this.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> Ray, that tutorial is excellent!
> 
> Sticky perhaps? i'm sure many new/existing members will apprieciate this.


True, have to keep in mind new ones or frustrated ones are finding and joining the site all the time. The Stickys (dedicated posts) are great. Wish they were in place when I started out.


----------



## rubberpower (Aug 16, 2011)

Here is another really good method.
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/10488-attaching-flat-bands-to-pouch-with-tubes/


----------



## rubberpower (Aug 16, 2011)

Here is a fast and simple way that I use. Measure in one and one half inch and mark. Do this to both bands. Use a pair of hemostats and clamp bands but leave a small space between the clamp and pouch end. Go to You Tube and look up how to tie a constrictor knot. Tie knot between clamp and pouch. Tighten knot, remove clamp and trim. You can put a pouch on the bands in under 5 minutes even if you are taking your time.


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Hey thanks a lot you guys for helping me out here. Was under a bit of pressure here yesterday and frustrated but today is another day.








I really appreciate the effort in responding and with pic's to boot!







After the holidays I'll give it another go as I bought a fair bit of
Thera.

Regards,
Sean


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

rubberpower said:


> View attachment 14214
> View attachment 14215
> View attachment 14216
> View attachment 14217
> ...


I love this stuff!! Thanks for sharing Roy.


----------



## rubberpower (Aug 16, 2011)

Rayshot said:


> View attachment 14214
> View attachment 14215
> View attachment 14216
> View attachment 14217
> ...


I love this stuff!! Thanks for sharing Roy.
[/quote]
If we did not share there would be no forum. I started out making jigs to hold the bands, man what a hassle. I am always looking for the quickest and easiest way to do stuff. The one thing I did not mention is that I use B50 bow string thread. You can buy a 1/4 lb. spool for something like $5.00. You can't break it and it is pre waxed. If you tie a lot of pouches it is worth the investment.


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

I'll keep that B50 string in mind next time at the sporting goods store.


----------



## nutthrower (Dec 18, 2011)

aw B50 string same stuff I use for my bow strings, good to know, I just happen to have one of those 1/4# spools ......thanks


----------

